# My PM-835S arrived today



## Pcmaker (Dec 17, 2020)

Massive crate. They could barely fit it in the garage. It was too tall.








I had to cut off the pallet to be able to fit my engine hoist in. My DeWalt sawzall literally exploded while I was cutting. I had to run to Home Depot and buy that Milwaukee sawzall.. thought it'd be better since they literally started that branding







The mill swung in 2 directions, so I added straps to keep it straight:













The Z axis DRO cable got pinched during shipping. I know people will think I caused it, but I never moved the Z axis before I noticed that cable.






Final resting place:


----------



## sycle1 (Dec 17, 2020)

Other than the pinched DRO wires, you would have to be happy with that. nice machine!
Just a smidge envious.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 17, 2020)

I like the height of the machine. I'm staring right at the quill

I'm still learning, the spindle won't spin on high gear for some reason


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 17, 2020)

Machine envy here!
Congratulations on your new mill


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 17, 2020)

Not sure why high gear won't spin

and there's nose when the spindle is spinning and when I'm retracting the quill at the same time


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 17, 2020)

I have no idea if your mill is like my 833T but when I shift it, the gear train is like an old automobile without the synchronous transmission.  I am wondering if you are "between gears" when you say it is in high gear.  I actually have to turn my spindle by hand just a little sometimes to get the gears to mesh. 
Just a thought.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 17, 2020)

7milesup said:


> I have no idea if your mill is like my 833T but when I shift it, the gear train is like an old automobile without the synchronous transmission. I am wondering if you are "between gears" when you say it is in high gear. I actually have to turn my spindle by hand just a little sometimes to get the gears to mesh.
> Just a thought.



Just like the belt driven BPs . When going to high speed from low , you better get it in gear before turning it on . When the newbies don't know this , I always respond " I'll take a pound of that that ground chuck " !


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm not getting anything from high gear. I rotate the quill when turning to high gear and I don't feel anything. It's probably user error. Too many knobs that my PM25MV didn't have.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 18, 2020)

You should have a few lock down knobs for the motor . Should be a knob for moving motor forward to switch pulleys , should have a spindle brake , and you should have a high/low gear knob that can be switched .

You should be able to hear the gears engaging when going into high gear , kinda like a klunk sound !


----------



## Tmag8500 (Dec 18, 2020)

Page 10 in the link will explain how to switch between Hi and low range. Like others have said, it will take some wiggling to get everything seated properly.

www.precisionmatthews.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/PM-835S-v3-2020-10.pdf


----------



## jcp (Dec 18, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> and there's nose when the spindle is spinning and when I'm retracting the quill at the same time


If you don't have a collet in the spindle you're probably hearing the drawbar rattling around.


----------



## Batmanacw (Dec 18, 2020)

Turn the spindle cam to high first. Move the belt back and forth to get the gear to drop into place with a thunk. Then move the lever to high.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 18, 2020)

Ok, I got the high gear to work now. 

Now, I'm trying to figure out why my X axis get extremely tight when I reach towards the end of when the table is going left. 

Maybe 4/5 of the way of when the table is going towards the left, it starts getting tight. 

The gib goes into the left side of the table.  I have the gib screw on the right side all the way in, which loosens and makes it a lot easier to turn, but still have the same issue when moving the table to the left. The only time I don't have this issue is when I have the gib completely out. 

I notice that the gib has gouge marks on the front and on the back. I'm assuming this is for the way oil to get trapped in.


----------



## Jim F (Dec 18, 2020)

You need to dis-assemble and get the cosmoline out, then start over.


----------



## jcp (Dec 19, 2020)

What was the resolution of the high range engagement problem?
I’m seriously considering one of these mills.


----------



## jcp (Dec 19, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> Now, I'm trying to figure out why my X axis get extremely tight when I reach towards the end of when the table is going left.
> 
> Maybe 4/5 of the way of when the table is going towards the left, it starts getting tight.
> 
> ...



First thing I would do is remove the table and be sure there is nothing on the ways of the table or the saddle. Also check that the lead screw nut runs the full length of the thread without binding. Clean everything thoroughly. Run a honing stone on the gib surfaces and see that there are no burrs or lumps from the gouges you mentioned. Look for any discrepancy on the finish of the mating ways of the tight end. If so, dress them with the honing stone. Lube the ways as you reassemble. Install the gib and check that it is actually being locked between the two adjusting screws (no play left or right). If not, you'll need to address this first. Adjust the gib loosely, but defiantly locked. Traverse the table. Does it still bind on the right end? If it doesn't bind, keep adjusting the clearance out until it gets as smooth as possible over the entire travel.
Please report back what you find....it might help the next new owner.


----------



## Batmanacw (Dec 19, 2020)

jcp said:


> What was the resolution of the high range engagement problem?
> I’m seriously considering one of these mills.



The gear just doesn't pop in unless you turn the gear with the belts just a bit. Once it drops in you hear a thunk. Mine had some issues with the gear dropping in below freezing. Just too cold. I had to play with it a bit.


----------



## jcp (Dec 19, 2020)

Batmanacw said:


> The gear just doesn't pop in unless you turn the gear with the belts just a bit. Once it drops in you hear a thunk. Mine had some issues with the gear dropping in below freezing. Just too cold. I had to play with it a bit.


I'm familiar with the operation of Bridgeport style mills.......31 years in a commercial shop. I was interested in why he was having problems.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 19, 2020)

Yeah, I just had to move the belt after turning the cam lever forward until I hear it drop before turning the lever to high gear

I guess I have to remove the table and clean up everything. There's a power feed on the right side. I hope all I have to do is remove the handle on the left, then unscrew the lead screw from the right side all the way out. I don't wanna have to take the power feed off


----------



## Batmanacw (Dec 19, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> Yeah, I just had to move the belt after turning the cam lever forward until I hear it drop before turning the lever to high gear
> 
> I guess I have to remove the table and clean up everything. There's a power feed on the right side. I hope all I have to do is remove the handle on the left, then unscrew the lead screw from the right side all the way out. I don't wanna have to take the power feed off



Does it get tight closer to the power feed? If it does try loosening the power feed mounting screws.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 19, 2020)

Yeah, when the power feed gets closer to the table, it gets tighter


----------



## Batmanacw (Dec 19, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> Yeah, when the power feed gets closer to the table, it gets tighter



The screw is binding. Loosen the screws just a bit and see if it doesn't self align. 

I'm glad I installed mine. I got zero binding. Might have got bumped during moving


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 19, 2020)

Hopefully, that's all it is. I'll try it when I get home. Even with the gib completely removed, you still need a little bit of force to move the X axis. Y axis is much better, but it doesn't have a pwower feed installed


----------



## jcp (Dec 19, 2020)

Hopefully it is just the power feed......much easier situation to manage.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 19, 2020)

Precision Matthews is sending me a new Z axis scale


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 19, 2020)

Loosening up the power feed did the trick!

Now I'm trying to figure out the quill fine feed. Can't seem to get it working. I disengaged the quill feed lever and I pulled the fine feed wheel pin in and out, but still won't engage.


----------



## Batmanacw (Dec 19, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> Loosening up the power feed did the trick!
> 
> Now I'm trying to figure out the quill fine feed. Can't seem to get it working. I disengaged the quill feed lever and I pulled the fine feed wheel pin in and out, but still won't engage.



Pull down slightly on the quill and the quill feed will lock in properly. If the quill is full up it won't pop in


----------



## jcp (Dec 19, 2020)

Do you have a feed rate selected?


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 19, 2020)

Ok, I got the manual fine feed figured out. Still trying to figure out why selecting the automatic feed rate speed is sometimes easy, and sometimes you can't the lever. 

I installed my power draw bar this afternoon, works great.


----------



## jcp (Dec 20, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> Still trying to figure out why selecting the automatic feed rate speed is sometimes easy, and sometimes you can't the lever.


I found that rotating the spindle back and forth briskly while changing any selections of the gear train always helped.
 Glad you're getting a handle on the machine.


----------



## Batmanacw (Dec 20, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> Ok, I got the manual fine feed figured out. Still trying to figure out why selecting the automatic feed rate speed is sometimes easy, and sometimes you can't the lever.
> 
> I installed my power draw bar this afternoon, works great.



You are engaging gear teeth. If they aren't lined up they won't mesh. Sometimes you gotta fiddle.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 20, 2020)

I got the power drawbar on, sucks I had to drill mounting bolts on the head.


Today, I'm installing the quill DRO


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 23, 2020)

This is what it looks like today. 


I just got done putting in the power drawbar, quill DRO and added a worklight. I'll probably add another one on the right side. I also trammed the X and Y, as well as the vise. Adjusted the gibs some more, too.

I had to modify the quill DRO to fit my mill. I had to drill a few holes on the mill itself, but it's worth it.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 23, 2020)

Wow, that looks fantastic!


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 23, 2020)

Now I just need to wait until March when PM will have the 3 phase motors available so I can purchase one and put a VFD on it.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 23, 2020)

I need way covers. Thinking of buying those cheap paper accordion window blinds at Home Depot or 5 bucks.


----------

